

Ask HN:  PLease update this list with any HN meetups you know of in your area - iamelgringo

I run Hackers and Founders Silicon Valley, and I'm going to devoting a lot more time to it in the coming months.  So, among other things, we're building an actual website for the group, and one of the things that we want to do is keep track of all the HN and H&#38;F meetups around the globe.<p>So, if you know of an HN meetup in your area can you post contact information on this Google doc?<p>https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&#38;hl=en
======
iamelgringo
clickable:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl9...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&hl=en)

